# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Akkar Shotguns

## HF1

I'm getting conflicting views on them.  One person loved his and another person said not to touch them.

I was looking at a Churchill 820 20g o/u.

----------


## lumberjack

Yea Iv got the o/u sporting version and its been good. Have had it for 3 years mainly shooting trap and would of put at least 4000 - 5000 rounds through it with a couple boxes of steel through as well. Had one problem with the firing pins that got covered by warranty so pretty happy all round.

----------


## silentscope

> Yea Iv got the o/u sporting version and its been good. Have had it for 3 years mainly shooting trap and would of put at least 4000 - 5000 rounds through it with a couple boxes of steel through as well. Had one problem with the firing pins that got covered by warranty so pretty happy all round.


what did they do to the firing pin? my pumpy does a missfire every now and then if i dont slam the action when loading

----------


## Cuz

A mate has a Churchill  (rebranded akkar) semiauto and i cant fault it cycles sweet on trap loads and steel duck shooting loads never seen him have a problem with it

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk

----------


## lumberjack

Not sure exactly what was wrong. Thought it was springs as it both barrels weren't hitting the primer hard enough probably about 1 shell every 40 but they ended up replacing the whole lot, pins, springs ect.

----------


## Marty Henry

Could be ammo related rather than gun. Clever olympic and eley trap ammo work fine in my akkar but clever gives occasional misfires in one guys skb,tiny dent in primer in another gun same cartridge goes bang. Another guy has had longer pins fitted in his browning because of the same thing. The primers are set too deep is what the "experts" believe is the cause.

----------


## lumberjack

No not ammo related. Was shooting falcon club 28 7 1/2's and had two other Akkars on the mark which were both shooting fine. Also if stuck again they would go bang.

----------


## kiwishoota

Hunting & Fishing warkworth had a couple of Akkar U/O at the Kaipara hills gun clubs anzac shoot. Most of us who had a go with them thought they were very good especially the 30" with extended chokes. Came up to the shoulder real nice for most and sight along the rib to the clay was real good, not many missed when using them.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Got a Churchill 205 sporter..... Excellent shotgun!!! It fits the bill until a 686 can be bought!

----------

